# I'm Gonna Be a Star!!



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

Well...not really. But this is gonna be fun.

My sister-in-law's boyfriend sings in a local band and they were asked to write and perform the opening song for a "B" rated horror flick that will be released in November. It's called Jezabeth (the song and the movie title). The song is phenomenal. 

Anyway, the producers extended to members of the band and their friends the opportunity to be extras in a scene. It will be a graveyard scene and we will be "mourners". lol 

So yeah, July 19th we will drive to a cemetery in Wisconsin, dressed in "funeral clothes" and our names will run in the credits.  

If anyone would like an autograph I have a Paypal account. hee hee


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 4, 2009)

That's awesome!!! artyon:


----------



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> If anyone would like an autograph I have a Paypal account. hee hee



Funny... hee hee 

All of us should get a freebie... just because...


----------



## MJS (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Funny... hee hee
> 
> All of us should get a freebie... just because...



For you Sean? I'll think about it.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 4, 2009)

That's cool! Troma was just down here filming a new horror film. I love "B" horror.  "Chopper Chiks in Zombie Town" rocked! LOL


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> That's cool! Troma was just down here filming a new horror film. I love "B" horror.  "Chopper Chiks in Zombie Town" rocked! LOL



I love "B" horror too. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2009)

That is great Jade, I now know a real movie star!


----------



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> For you Sean? I'll think about it.




Sweet.... :high5::hellonurs


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 4, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Sweet.... :high5::hellonurs



Well, ya know...friends an all. But don't sell it on ebay!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey JT  Mourning clothes, B-movie horror and a song called Jezabeth?  Man I know I would appreciate that a lot   Are they on myspace at all?  Or can we hear the band??  Even still, good luck to them though for the future.  Nice to hear of real proper bands doing real proper music 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Mourning clothes, B-movie horror and a song called Jezabeth?  Man I know I would appreciate that a lot   Are they on myspace at all or can we hear the band??  Even still, good luck to them though for the future.  Nice to hear of real proper bands doing real proper music
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna



Thanks Jenna. I'll try to find a way to get the song posted. It really is very, very good. Rockin. I listen to it in my car, lol! It will be played on the radio at some point, it can stand on it's own. I don't have all the details yet.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Jun 4, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of fun Jade   You never know what will happen next


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the song saved to my computer. Does anyone know if there's a way to download it here?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

Matthew McMullen said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun Jade   You never know what will happen next



Oh, I'm planning on hitting it big. lol! I just knoooooow I'll get noticed. 

Big Hollywood Producer...*Who is "mourner number 12"? We must have her for our next blockbuster hit*. lol!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations

So...how much DOES and autograph cost?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, ya know...friends an all. But don't sell it on ebay!



Nope... not at all... I'm gonna hang on to it so I can say "I knew her when..."


----------



## morph4me (Jun 4, 2009)

OK, everyone who wants to sign up for the Jade Tigess fan club just line up. Dues are a mere $20 and payable by PayPal, and comes with an autographed picture:boing2:. That's $10 for every autographed picture , Pam, and $10 for me for uh... administration fees


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

LMAO! You guys are hilarious! I want my own fan club, YES! *fist pumps the air* hee hee


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 4, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Funny... hee hee
> 
> All of us should get a freebie... just because...
> 
> ...


Well don't think too long about it... the rest of us are lining up and it's getting long. 
Way psyched about it Pam, whoo hoo and happy dances!! Yep headed for the big time lady and maybe the next Cynthia Rothrock, when they find out you're a kick-*** MA-ist! 

If I may (and it may start a new thread right here) ... I'm gonna be on TV (I think)... I was leading a tour through the cave and was at a designated stop and began my spiel and noticed a guy with a shoulder mounted camera and our P.R. lady (who is a caving buddy of mine) standing in the back... hmm, *shakes head* ignore them... do the job. 
Afterwards I lead the (tour) group into see the falls and while they were doing their Oohs and Aahs I was motioned over by our P.R. lady and asked to sign "this"... "What for?" I asked. 
She said it is a waiver to permit them to show my likeness on the Travel Channel who was doing an overview of Ruby Falls Cave. WHEN the episode will air I don't know but the P.R. lady said when she knows I will and thusly you all will know. 
So make room there Pam if you will. :uhyeah: Proud to be in such company.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 4, 2009)

morph4me said:


> OK, everyone who wants to sign up for the Jade Tigess fan club just line up. Dues are a mere $20 and payable by PayPal, and comes with an autographed picture:boing2:. That's $10 for every autographed picture , Pam, and $10 for me for uh... administration fees




Sure why not it will be a long term investment. (probably long-long term but hey as long as I get a return)

Congrats Mourner #12!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well don't think too long about it... the rest of us are lining up and it's getting long.
> Way psyched about it Pam, whoo hoo and happy dances!! Yep headed for the big time lady and maybe the next Cynthia Rothrock, when they find out you're a kick-*** MA-ist!
> 
> If I may (and it may start a new thread right here) ... I'm gonna be on TV (I think)... I was leading a tour through the cave and was at a designated stop and began my spiel and noticed a guy with a shoulder mounted camera and our P.R. lady (who is a caving buddy of mine) standing in the back... hmm, *shakes head* ignore them... do the job.
> ...




Thats' awesome Ralph! Please keep us posted. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's the website for the movie. Their song is not up on the site yet, it will be the title song and should be up in a few days. I thought it was called Jezabeth too, but the song is actually titled "She's calling Your Name"...or something like that.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 6, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Here's the website for the movie. Their song is not up on the site yet, it will be the title song and should be up in a few days. I thought it was called Jezabeth too, but the song is actually titled "She's calling Your Name"...or something like that.


Oh boy no horror shocker would be worth its salt without such a wow pretty cast of ladies I think   I am keen to hear your pals if the current OST artists are alike!!  And I hope they are bankrolling you for all this arduous promo work you are doing   Post up when your pals have their choon online, yes?
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hugs Pam*

I want an autograph too!

The awesomeness of this is so large..........


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

The song is up:

http://www.sglentertainment.com/jezebeth/soundtrack.htm


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> LMAO! You guys are hilarious! I want my own fan club, YES! *fist pumps the air* hee hee


 
I'll join, I'll join..What do ya get with the dues??


----------



## Jenna (Jun 10, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> The song is up:
> 
> http://www.sglentertainment.com/jezebeth/soundtrack.htm


Wow JT, two great great soundtrack songs on there (Slam Bang, right?), people are looking at me here, I got my head going  Oh I can picture the flick in all its sanguinary technicolour   Only question is, do Slam Bang look as good as they sound? 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Wow JT, two great great soundtrack songs on there (Slam Bang, right?), people are looking at me here, I got my head going  Oh I can picture the flick in all its sanguinary technicolour   Only question is, do Slam Bang look as good as they sound?
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna



It's Slam Bang, yes. And they do look as good as they sound.  hee hee

I seriously love that song.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 13, 2009)

Collecting autographs is so silly. But I do want to get your autograph for a friend. Will you make it out to 'Tim' ?


----------

